# Step relative



## miss scandinavia

Salve, 
ho un elenco di parenti naturali e acquisiti, tra questi si parla di *step relatives*. Qualcuno sa dirmi il corrispettivo in italiano, per favore? 
I miei tentativi: 
a) parenti affini
b) congiunti


Penso a eventuali figli naturali di persone che si sposano in seconde nozze, tra di loro sono step relatives
Grazie mille


----------



## Benzene

Ciao *miss!*

"Step relatives" = "parenti adottivi". Come "fratellastro", "sorellastra", "patrigno", etc.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## alicip

Io li ho sempre chiamati *"Parenti non consanguinei"*.
https://www.google.it/search?noj=1&...0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..19.serp.Ro7OswHPT9E
http://www.genetic-genealogy.co.uk/Toc115570141.html#step


----------



## Passante

Mi piaceva molto il 'parenti acquisiti' che hai usato tu stessa.


----------



## alicip

Passante said:


> Mi piaceva molto il 'parenti acquisiti' che hai usato tu stessa.



Treccani dice che i parenti acquisiti vengono classificati come consanguinei, mentre qui: http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/lingua/lexis/parenti.htm dicono che tra i parenti acquisiti ci possono stare anche i "step relatives". Ma, mi chiedo, quale sarà la verità?


----------



## miss scandinavia

alicip said:


> Treccani dice che i parenti acquisiti vengono classificati come consanguinei, mentre qui: http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/lingua/lexis/parenti.htm dicono che tra i parenti acquisiti ci possono stare anche i "step relatives". Ma, mi chiedo, quale sarà la verità?



Mistero! ^.^

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti!


----------



## curiosone

I disagree with Treccani, then (anche i suoceri possono essere considerati "parenti acquisiti" - ed ero molto affezionata alla zia di mio marito, che per me era una "zia acquisita" - non consanguinea).  

Blood relations have nothing to do with anything, anyway.  My brother's adopted children are his children (one can say "adopted children", but they have always been treated like blood relatives) - they are my niece and nephew.  When (a widower) he married a widow with two children of her own, her children became step-brother and step-sister of my niece and nephew - and (technically) my step-niece and step-nephew.  In the interest of making everyone feel like family, they have all been treated like nieces and nephews (whether "step" or "adopted").

So, in answer to the question about "step" it implies adding a non-relative to one's family by marriage.  So my sister-in-law is my niece's stepmother.  My brother is her children's stepfather (tho' they call him Dad, and my niece calls her Mom - even tho' my niece and nephew still remember and miss their own mother).  Benzene got it right in post #2.


----------



## Mary49

alicip said:


> Treccani dice che i parenti acquisiti vengono classificati come consanguinei, mentre qui: http://www.italica.rai.it/principali/lingua/lexis/parenti.htm dicono che tra i parenti acquisiti ci possono stare anche i "step relatives". Ma, mi chiedo, quale sarà la verità?


Non hai letto tutto  " i nomi di parentela – pur non formando necessariamente un tutto ben  ordinato e omogeneo (Moruzzi 1992; Peletz 1995) – si distinguono in due  tipi di sistemi: ...quelli classificatori, che utilizzano invece un solo termine per  indicare una classe di persone e si basano sull’equivalenza dei fratelli  (anche il fratello del padre è classificato come «padre») e degli  affini (i parenti acquisiti vengono classificati come «consanguinei»: da  questa base derivano, ad es., il fr. _beau-frère_ «cognato» e _belle-soeur_ «cognata», e l’ingl. _brother-in-law_ «cognato» e _sister-in-law _«cognata»)....
_*4. Classificazione
...*(b) parenti acquisiti: _

_(i) cognato, cognata, dal lat. cognatus (AIS 1928-1940: 27, 28, 29, 30); _
_(ii) genero, nuora, che in italiano continuano piuttosto regolarmente il lat. gener e nurus (entrambi continuazione di forme indoeuropee); _
_(iii) suocero, suocera, dal lat. socer (AIS 1928-1940: 31, 32)". _


----------



## curiosone

Maybe it would be easier to explain "step" to an Italian, by specifying that a "step-brother" is "one step away from being a brother."


----------



## Mary49

curiosone said:


> Maybe it would be easier to explain "step" to an Italian, by specifying that a "step-brother" is "one step away from being a brother."


Do you explain it this way? *Step *+ brother: *step  *http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=step-&allowed_in_frame=0"Old English steop-, with connotations of "loss," in combinations like steopcild "orphan," related to astiepan, bestiepan "to bereave, to deprive of parents or children," from Proto-Germanic *steupa- "bereft" (cf. Old Frisian stiap-, Old Norse stjup-, Swedish styv-, Middle Low German stef-, Dutch stief-, Old High German stiof-, German stief-), literally "pushed out," from PIE *steup-, from root *(s)teu- (see steep (adj.)). Etymologically, a stepfather or stepmother is one who becomes father or mother to an orphan, but the notion of orphanage faded in 20c. For sense evolution, cf. Latin privignus "stepson," related to privus "deprived."


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> Non hai letto tutto  " i nomi di parentela – pur non formando necessariamente un tutto ben  ordinato e omogeneo (Moruzzi 1992; Peletz 1995) – si distinguono in due  tipi di sistemi: ...quelli classificatori, che utilizzano invece un solo termine per  indicare una classe di persone e si basano sull’equivalenza dei fratelli  (anche il fratello del padre è classificato come «padre») e degli  affini (i parenti acquisiti vengono classificati come «consanguinei»: da  questa base derivano, ad es., il fr. _beau-frère_ «cognato» e _belle-soeur_ «cognata», e l’ingl. _brother-in-law_ «cognato» e _sister-in-law _«cognata»)....
> _*4. Classificazione
> ...*(b) parenti acquisiti: _
> 
> _(i) cognato, cognata, dal lat. cognatus (AIS 1928-1940: 27, 28, 29, 30); _
> _(ii) genero, nuora, che in italiano continuano piuttosto regolarmente il lat. gener e nurus (entrambi continuazione di forme indoeuropee); _
> _(iii) suocero, suocera, dal lat. socer (AIS 1928-1940: 31, 32)". _



Ho letto tutto, ma non mi risulta che sorellastra, fratellastro, matrigna, patrigno o compagnia rientrino tra "i parenti acquisiti".
Hai letto qui: http://www.genetic-genealogy.co.uk/Toc115570141.html#step ? Dice così:
b) Step Relatives
Second or subsequent marriages or partnerships bring in another set of *'non-blood'* relatives known as *step relatives*. 
E leggi pure qui: 
http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/089/089001250A01100R.html
http://www.zanichellibenvenuti.it/wordpress/?p=1402
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parentela
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fratello
http://www.ambulatorio.com/area_pub...zo_2010/terminologia_della_parentela/2159.htm


----------



## curiosone

I think the point here is how to translate "step" into Italian.  Italian doesn't have a "step" prefix (to add to words like "father, mother, sister, brother, etc), but has specific words like "patrigno, matrigna, sorellastra, fratellastro, ecc".  If I were to translate the generic meaning applied to "step-relatives" (not frequently used as a term, but possible as a general specification), I'd translate it as "parenti acquisiti" (cioè "non nati come parenti" - derived in some way from marriage) - which can include both the "suocero/a, cognato/a" sort, and the "step-" sort.

Mary, your etymology research is interesting, and reminds me of the "ugly step-sisters" and "wicked step-mother" of Cinderella - altho' a child doesn't have to be orphaned (of both parents) to acquire a step-parent.

I suppose my own grasp of "step away" derives partly from Kentucky colloquialisms, referring to the exact relationships with cousins.  My uncle's son is my first cousin;  his son is my "first cousin once removed" (i.e. "one step away).   My father's first cousin's children are my 2nd cousins.... and so forth.


----------



## Mary49

Mi riferivo al fatto che nella tua citazione della Treccani sembra che "parenti acquisiti" siano consanguinei 





> Treccani dice che i parenti acquisiti vengono classificati come consanguinei,


  ; è solo una delle classificazioni. Non parlavo certo di "step relatives".


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> Mi riferivo al fatto che nella tua citazione della Treccani sembra che "parenti acquisiti" siano consanguinei   ; è solo una delle classificazioni. Non parlavo certo di "step relatives".



Ma alla fine *"step relatives"* che sono elencati qui sotto noi italiani come li chiamiamo? 
Ripeto, a me non risulta che sorellastra, fratellastro, matrigna, patrigno o compagnia rientrino tra *"i parenti acquisiti"* (quelli elencati da Treccani più altri come zia moglie dello zio, cugina moglie del cugino, etc.).

Stepson, stepdaughter. (Spouse's child by previous partner).
Stepgrandson, stepgranddaughter. (Spouse's grandchild by previous partner).
Stepfather, stepmother. (Parent's spouse who is not one's own parent)
Stepgrandfather, stepgrandmother. (Grandparent's spouse who is not one's own grandparent).
Stepbrother, stepsister. (Child of one's stepparent by a previous partner).
Stepuncle, stepaunt. Either (Child of one's stepgrandparent by a previous partner) or (Your stepparent's brother or sister).
Stepnephew, stepniece. Either (Your stepparent's grandchild) Or (Your brother's or your sister's stepchild).

Edit: Ho trovato un sito dove vengono chiamati *"parenti acquistati"* (Treccani lo definisce così: che è tale non per nascita, ma per effetto d’un matrimonio) che dovrebbe essere sinonimo di *"parenti acquisiti"*: http://www.iluss.it/ag-page/famiglia_html/text.htm
Alla fine credo che voterò anch'io per *"parenti acquisiti" o **"parenti acquistati". *


----------



## curiosone

> Ripeto, a me non risulta che sorellastra, fratellastro, matrigna, patrigno o compagnia rientrino tra *"i parenti acquisiti" (quelli elencati da Treccani più altri come zia moglie dello zio, cugina moglie del cugino, etc.).*



So how would you translate "step relatives"?  They are certainly acquired by marriage (therefore "acquisiti").


----------



## london calling

Avendo sposato un vedovo con due figlie io mi trovo in questa situazione:

Mio figlio ha due sorellastre (stepsisters) , che hanno quindi un fratellastro (stepbrother): sono parenti consanguinei, non acquisiti.
Io sono la matrigna (stepmother) delle due ragazze (che sono quindi le mie figliastre/stepdaughters): non siamo ovviamente parenti consanguinei, siamo parenti acquisiti.

Quindi , se in inglese qui parliamo di _step relatives_ tout court, in italiano si parlerebbe o di parenti consanguinei o di parenti acquisiti a seconda del caso, a mio avviso. E' questo che intendevi, alicip?

Aggiungo solo che si è sempre parlato di fratello/sorelle in famiglia e che nessuna delle due ragazze mi ha mai definito la loro matrigna.


----------



## curiosone

london calling said:


> Avendo sposato un vedovo con due figlie io mi trovo in questa situazione:
> 
> Mio figlio ha due sorellastre (stepsisters) , che hanno quindi un fratellastro (stepbrother): sono parenti consanguinei, non acquisiti.
> Io sono la matrigna (stepmother) delle due ragazze (che sono quindi le mie figliastre/stepdaughters): non siamo ovviamente parenti consanguinei, siamo parenti acquisiti.
> 
> Quindi , se in inglese qui parliamo di _step relatives_ tout court, in italiano si parlerebbe o di parenti consanguinei o di parenti acquisiti a seconda del caso, a mio avviso. E' questo che intendevi, alicip?
> 
> Aggiungo solo che si è sempre parlato di fratello/sorelle in famiglia e che nessuna delle due ragazze mi ha mai definito la loro matrigna.



  Thanks LC, for saying what I've been trying to say (or at least, thinking)!  Actually in English I've never heard "step relatives" (Oxford doesn't even recognize it as a term - although they do have "step-parents").  And of course the whole purpose of joining families together is to make them one family.  So I agree that even "step" is only used as a prefix, to be extremely specific about "parentela" (explaining perhaps to a friend how people are related, in an enlarged family).  But as I said in post #7, my nieces and nephews are just that (whether consanguinei or acquisiti or adopted).


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Avendo sposato un vedovo con due figlie io mi trovo in questa situazione:
> 
> Mio figlio ha due sorellastre (stepsisters) , che hanno quindi un fratellastro (stepbrother): sono parenti consanguinei, non acquisiti.
> Io sono la matrigna (stepmother) delle due ragazze (che sono quindi le mie figliastre/stepdaughters): non siamo ovviamente parenti consanguinei, siamo parenti acquisiti.
> 
> Quindi , se in inglese qui parliamo di _step relatives_ tout court, in italiano si parlerebbe o di parenti consanguinei o di parenti acquisiti a seconda del caso, a mio avviso. E' questo che intendevi, alicip?
> 
> Aggiungo solo che si è sempre parlato di fratello/sorelle in famiglia e che nessuna delle due ragazze mi ha mai definito la loro matrigna.



Ma certo. Parlavo proprio di questo. Di parenti consanguinei, parenti uterini e parenti acquisiti/acquistati. Ma secondo te questo benedetto "step relatives" come si traduce? A seconda del caso con "parenti acquisiti/acquistati" o con "parenti consanguinei"?


----------



## Mary49

Quelli che noi chiamiamo "parenti acquisiti" sono definiti in realtà "affini"  http://www.gioacolo.net/scuola/uni/gradi.htm  "La affinità è il vincolo fra un coniuge ed i parenti dell’altro coniuge" Codice Civile art 78. http://www.jus.unitn.it/cardozo/obiter_dictum/codciv/Lib1.htm
http://www.uilentilocalitn.it/index.php?page=anticipo-del-trattamento-di-fine-rapporto 
"GRADI Affini

 1° I suoceri, con i generi e le nuore. Il patrigno e la matrigna, con i figliastri".


----------



## alicip

Mary49 said:


> Quelli che noi chiamiamo "parenti acquisiti" sono definiti in realtà "affini"  http://www.gioacolo.net/scuola/uni/gradi.htm  "La affinità è il vincolo fra un coniuge ed i parenti dell’altro coniuge" Codice Civile art 78. http://www.jus.unitn.it/cardozo/obiter_dictum/codciv/Lib1.htm
> http://www.uilentilocalitn.it/index.php?page=anticipo-del-trattamento-di-fine-rapporto
> "GRADI Affini
> 
> 1° I suoceri, con i generi e le nuore. Il patrigno e la matrigna, con i figliastri".



Grazie Mary. Lo sapevo che si chiamano *"affini"* ma non ero a conoscenza del fatto che in questa categoria rientravano anche patrigno,matrigna e compagnia (ecco il motivo per cui non l'ho nominato nei miei post). 
Comunque, penso che LC (london calling) abbia ragione sul fatto che "step relatives" si traduce a seconda del contesto. Tu che ne pensi? Possiamo tradurre "step relatives" con *"(parenti) affini"* e basta?


----------



## Mary49

Mah, in realtà nel contesto italiano, per quanto ne so, non si parla di questo tipo di parentela in modo collettivo; ho un'amica la cui madre ha un nuovo marito e il cui padre ha una nuova moglie, e rispettivamente hanno una figlia e un figlio. Lei parlando della "matrigna" la chiama per nome o dice "la moglie di mio padre" e lo stesso per il marito della madre. Mentre parlando dei due figli li chiama "fratello" e "sorella".


----------



## london calling

curiosone said:


> Thanks LC, for saying what I've been trying to say (or at least, thinking)!  Actually in English I've never heard "step relatives" (Oxford doesn't even recognize it as a term - although they do have "step-parents").  And of course the whole purpose of joining families together is to make them one family.  So I agree that even "step" is only used as a prefix, to be extremely specific about "parentela" (explaining perhaps to a friend how people are related, in an enlarged family).  But as I said in post #7, my nieces and nephews are just that (whether consanguinei or acquisiti or adopted).


Actually, I've just been thinking about what I said: my son's sisters are not his stepsisters, they're his half-sisters, aren't they! Sorry about that mistake, people....but anyway, as you say Curio, the prefix _step_ indicates you're part of a family, be you blood relations or not. 

That said, both stepsister and half-sister translate to _sorellastra_ in Italian: they don't make the distinction in Italian, as far as I can see, between children with one parent in common (half-brothers/sisters) and children who are either a) adopted or b) are children born of different parents who become part of an enlarged family when their parents re-marry. So, in reply to alicip's question, yes, I think the translation changes depending on whether we are talking about blood relations or not: having read Mary's post, at this stage my son's (half-)sisters and I are _parenti affini_ because I married their father but he and his sisters are _parenti consanguinei_ .

I have to admit I'm beginning to get rather confused!

PS Mary, anche le figlie di mio marito  mi chiamano per nome e si riferiscono a me come  'la moglie/vedova di nostro padre'. E per la nipotina di mio marito sono Jo, la mamma di Alex/moglie del nonno.


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Actually, I've just been thinking about what I said: my son's sisters are not his stepsisters, they're his half-sisters, aren't they! Sorry about that mistake, people....but anyway, as you say Curio, the prefix _step_ indicates you're part of a family, be you blood relations or not.
> 
> That said, both stepsister and half-sister translate to _sorellastra_ in Italian: they don't make the distinction in Italian, as far as I can see, between children with one parent in common (half-brothers/sisters) and children who are either a) adopted or b) are children born of different parents who become part of an enlarged family when their parents re-marry. So, in reply to alicip's question, yes, I think the translation changes depending on whether we are talking about blood relations or not: having read Mary's post, at this stage my son's (half-)sisters and I are _parenti affini_ because I married their father but he and his sisters are _parenti consanguinei_ .
> 
> I have to admit I'm beginning to get rather confused!
> 
> PS Mary, anche le figlie di mio marito  mi chiamano per nome e si riferiscono a me come  'la moglie/vedova di nostro padre'. E per la nipotina di mio marito sono Jo, la mamma di Alex/moglie del nonno.



I am confused too. I agree with you, Mary, and curiosone. But what if we had to translate *"step relatives"* in the following context?
From: http://www.albertacanada.com/immigration/immigrating/ainp-fs-frequently-asked-questions.aspx*

Question: Can I assist my step-sibling in becoming a permanent resident?*

*Answer*: Yes. *Step-relatives or half-relatives *are eligible under the  AINP Family Stream. However, the blood connection (or adoptive, if  applicable) must be clearly shown in the application. You and your  Alberta Relative need to show legal documents to prove the relationship.


----------



## Pat (√2)

miss scandinavia said:


> *step relatives*. Qualcuno sa dirmi il corrispettivo in italiano, per favore?


Secondo me non esiste. Forse si può trovare qualcosa spulciando documenti sulle famiglie ricomposte o ricostituite


----------



## london calling

alicip said:


> *
> Question: Can I assist my step-sibling in becoming a permanent resident?*
> 
> *Answer*: Yes. *Step-relatives or half-relatives *are eligible under the  AINP Family Stream. However, the blood connection (or adoptive, if  applicable) must be clearly shown in the application. You and your  Alberta Relative need to show legal documents to prove the relationship.



Appunto. 

E ho visto anche un'altra cosa....secondo Free Dictionary (qui) , _stepbrother_ e _half brother_ possono essere sinonimi, I quote:

*half brother - a brother who has only one parent in common with you
**stepbrother - a brother who has only one parent in common with you
*


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Appunto.
> 
> E ho visto anche un'altra cosa....secondo Free Dictionary (qui) , stepbrother e half brother possono essere sinonimi, I quote:
> 
> half brother - a brother who has only one parent in common with you
> stepbrother - a brother who has only one parent in common with you



Allora...Mi sono ulteriormente documentato e penso di essere pronto a far luce su questo intricato argomento (o almeno ci provo). 

STEP-: If your parents are parted (death, divorce, ammulment) and one of your parents renames, his/her new spouse then becomes your stepmother/father. If your stepparent had also been previously married and had had children by that first marriage, those children now become your stepbrothers/ sisters. Because they have completely different parents than you, your stepbrothers/sisters are not related to you "‘by blood"’ but are related by "extended family ties".

HALF-: If your remarried parent and your stepparent have children, those children are your half brothers/sisters. Because you have one parent in common, you are partly (half) related "by blood".

Detto ciò, provo a dare una traduzione:

*STEP (relatives) = * *affini *oppure *parenti acquisiti/acquistati* 
N.B.1: Step relatives are not related by consanguinity but by affinity.
N.B.2: Si parla erroneamente di fratellastri anche quando uno dei genitori  dell'uno ha sposato uno dei genitori dell'altro: in realtà in questo  caso gli individui non sono parenti quindi non sono in alcun modo  paragonabili a 'fratelli' né 'fratellastri' in quanto anche per essere  soltanto fratellastri, e quindi comunque parenti, bisogna condividere  almeno un genitore.

*HALF (relatives) = **affini *oppure *parenti acquisiti/acquistati*
N.B.1: Half relatives are related by blood through one of the parents.
N.B.2: Qui si distingono:
*half brother/sister* = fratello/sorella unilaterale o fratellastro/sorellastra (fratelli e sorelle che hanno in comune un solo genitore); si divide in:
1. fratello/sorella consanguineo/a (_fratelli e sorelle che sono figli di uno stesso padre, ma di madre diversa_)
2. fratello/sorella uterino/a (_fratelli e sorelle che sono _figli di una stessa madre, ma di padre diverso)

Un semplice esempio:
*half sister = sorellastra
stepsister = sorella acquisita

Fonti:*
http://www.bicknell.net/books/pc1981/p_family.htm
http://oakroadsystems.com/genl/relation.htm#Half
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fratello
http://www.brocardi.it/dizionario/905.html
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parentela


----------



## Pat (√2)

alicip said:


> *STEP (relatives) = **affini *oppure *parenti acquisiti/acquistati*


Il problema è che gli step relatives sono affini/parenti acquisiti, ma non tutti gli affini/parenti acquisiti sono step relatives.
Se Miss Scandinavia ha davanti un elenco di parenti naturali e acquisiti e tra questi figurano gli step-relatives, bisognerà pur segnare una differenza tra il tutto e la parte


----------



## alicip

Pat (√2) said:


> Il problema è che gli step relatives sono affini/parenti acquisiti, ma non tutti gli affini/parenti acquisiti sono step relatives.
> Se Miss Scandinavia ha davanti un elenco di parenti naturali e acquisiti e tra questi figurano gli step-relatives, bisognerà pur segnare una differenza tra il tutto e la parte



Era inteso in un contesto generico, non dovendo andare a elencare _Tizio, Caio e Sempronio_. Certo che in contesti legali o simili bisogna indagare a fondo, a seconda del paese in cui ti trovi, cosa rappresenta _Tizio per Caio e Sempronio_ per Tizio, vale a dire che legame di parentela o affinità c'è tra loro.


----------



## Pat (√2)

alicip said:


> Era inteso in un contesto generico, non dovendo andare a elencare _Tizio, Caio e Sempronio_.


Alicip, ma hai letto l'OP? Non so quanto dettagliato, formale ecc. sia il documento di Miss, ma mi pare chiaro che una distinzione s'ha da fare 


miss scandinavia said:


> ho un elenco di parenti naturali e acquisiti, tra questi si parla di *step relatives*


----------



## alicip

Pat (√2) said:


> Alicip, ma hai letto l'OP? Non so quanto dettagliato, formale ecc. sia il documento di Miss, ma mi pare chiaro che una distinzione s'ha da fare



Pat.  Io ho letto il post dell'OP, ma non dice né quanto formale è il contesto, né se si deve fare una distinzione tra _Tizio, Caio e Sempronio_.
Detto ciò, propongo di nuovo la definizione di "step relatives":

*Step relatives* - Non-blood relatives brought in as a result of remarriage. Second or subsequent marriages or partnerships bring in another set of 'non-blood' relatives known as step relatives.

Se questi non si possono chiamare "parenti acquisiti" o "parenti acquistati" o *"affini"* allora non mi rimane che chiedermi (e chiedere anche a voi) come si chiamano nella nostra bellissima lingua italiana???

* *Leggendo qui (e anche nelle altre fonti che ho citato): http://www.genetic-genealogy.co.uk/supp/NonGenetictRelationships.html vorrei fare a tutti voi un'altra domanda: che legame (parentela o affinità o nessuna delle due) esiste tra i figli di due persone diverse che si sposano (diciamo che il marito ha una figlia e la moglie un figlio, quindi sono ciò che in inglese vengono definiti "step relatives")? Grazie infinite. 

Fonti:
http://www.gramps-project.org/wiki/index.php?title=Step_relationships
http://sfhelp.org/cx/tools/terms2.htm
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/A/affine.shtml
http://www.e-glossa.it/wiki/affinità.aspx
http://dizionari.repubblica.it/Italiano/A/affinita.php
http://www.genealogica.it/individuo_e_famiglia.htm
http://www.iusmaster.it/Successioni/01._Parenti_e_affini/
http://books.google.it/books?id=K5u...EwAg#v=onepage&q="affinità legittima"&f=false


----------



## Pat (√2)

alicip said:


> Se questi non si possono chiamare "parenti acquisiti" o "parenti acquistati" o *"affini"* allora non mi rimane che chiedermi (e chiedere anche a voi) come si chiamano nella nostra bellissima lingua italiana???


Ali, non ci capiamo  Tutte le donne sono esseri umani ma non tutti gli esseri umani sono donne 

Ribadisco: non credo che per il momento esista un termine specifico per questa categoria, anche se sono praticamente certa che ci si arriverà. La stepfamily è per noi la famiglia ricostituita o ricomposta, ma dubito che si possa lavorare su questi aggettivi per definire le parentele che vengono a crearsi. Visto che si parla di "terzo genitore" o di "genitore sociale" per indicare matrigna o patrigno, è possibile che si arrivi all'estensione dell'idea di "terzo" o di "sociale".
Se step relatives = parenti acquisiti, in-laws = ?

P.S. Vabbe', cerco di essere propositiva. Step relatives -> parenti in famiglie ricomposte  No, dai, non si può


----------



## alicip

Pat (√2) said:


> Ali, non ci capiamo  Tutte le donne sono esseri umani ma non tutti gli esseri umani sono donne
> 
> Ribadisco: non credo che per il momento esista un termine specifico per questa categoria, anche se sono praticamente certa che ci si arriverà. La stepfamily è per noi la famiglia ricostituita o ricomposta, ma dubito che si possa lavorare su questi aggettivi per definire le parentele che vengono a crearsi. Visto che si parla di "terzo genitore" o di "genitore sociale" per indicare matrigna o patrigno, è possibile che si arrivi all'estensione dell'idea di "terzo" o di "sociale".
> Se step relatives = parenti acquisiti, in-laws = ?
> 
> P.S. Vabbe', cerco di essere propositiva. Step relatives -> parenti in famiglie ricomposte  No, dai, non si può



Ma certo che ti ho capita. Ho parlato con un mio amico avvocato (specializzato in diritto della famiglia), il quale mi ha detto che  "step relatives" si può benissimo tradurre così come io ho proposto, ma, nel caso in cui si volesse essere più precisi (per contesti legali e simili), i termini "step relatives" e "half relatives" si traducono con:
*"parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze" *o *"parentela acquisita con seconde nozze"* (ad entrambi viene riservata questa "definizione").
Per quanto riguarda *"in-laws"* se vuoi possiamo aprire un altro topic.


----------



## Pat (√2)

alicip said:


> un mio amico avvocato (specializzato in diritto della famiglia)


Buongiorno  Il quale evidentemente non concorda con Sesta e Arceri, _L'affidamento dei figli nella crisi della famiglia_, Utet Giuridica, 2012, nel quale si legge (nota 24): "Si noti che il fenomeno, ancorché relativamente diffuso, è allo stato pressoché ignorato dall'ordinamento, che neppure dispone di vocaboli idonei a definire i ruoli all'interno della famiglia ricostituita". Tanto che lo_ step parent_ è chiamato, in questo testo, _step parent 

_


----------



## alicip

Pat (√2) said:


> Buongiorno  Il quale evidentemente non concorda con Sesta e Arceri, _L'affidamento dei figli nella crisi della famiglia_, Utet Giuridica, 2012, nel quale si legge (nota 24): "Si noti che il fenomeno, ancorché relativamente diffuso, è allo stato pressoché ignorato dall'ordinamento, che neppure dispone di vocaboli idonei a definire i ruoli all'interno della famiglia ricostituita". Tanto che lo_ step parent_ è chiamato, in questo testo, _step parent
> 
> _



Buongiorno anche a te. 
Avevo letto anch'io alcune righe di questo libro su google books (libro che anche il mio amico ha letto), ma qui non stiamo cercando di definire (con voboli idonei che nemmeno esistono ) i ruoli all'interno della famiglia ricostituita, bensì di dare una traduzione al termine *"step relatives"* che per me e per il mio amico rimangono sempre *"parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze" *o *"parentela acquisita con seconde nozze".
*P.S. - Qui non parliamo dell'affidamento dei figli nella crisi della famiglia (la legge dovrebbe definire che ruoli, obblighi, doveri, diritti e così via ha lo stepparent), ma della traduzione di *"step relatives"*. 
Domanda: Chi sono i "step relatives" e/o i "half relatives"?
Risposta: Sono "parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze" o "parentela acquisita con seconde nozze".


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ok, mi hai convinta. La logica è stringente. Non abbiamo idea di come chiamare gli step parents o gli step granchildren o gli step grandparents, ma non abbiamo dubbi su come chiamare gli step relatives. Meno male


----------



## london calling

alicip said:


> Domanda: Chi sono i "step relatives" e/o i "half relatives"?
> Risposta: Sono "parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze" o "parentela acquisita con seconde nozze".


_Half relatives_ sono parenti consanguinei, però. E poi, anche se non avessi sposato il padre di mio figlio Alex, che aveva già due figlie, Alex avrebbe comunque avuto (e ovviamente ha) due _half sisters _(con o senza le nozze, intendo).


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> _Half relatives_ sono parenti consanguinei, però. E poi, anche se non avessi sposato il padre di mio figlio Alex, che aveva già due figlie, Alex avrebbe comunque avuto (e ovviamente ha) due _half sisters _(con o senza le nozze, intendo).



Lo so che "half relatives" sono parenti consanguinei, ma allora queste due definizioni sono errate?

1.HALF-: If *your remarried parent and your stepparent have children*, those children are your half brothers/sisters. Because you have one parent in common, you are partly (half) related "by blood". 
2. You are my *half brother* or *half sister* if we have one parent in common but not both. For instance, if my parents divorce or my father dies and my mother remarries, her new husband is my stepfather. If she and my stepfather have a daughter, that daughter is my half sister because we have the same mother but different fathers. The same is true if my father remarries and has a daughter with his new wife: that daughter is my half sister.


----------



## london calling

Le definizioni sono giuste. Quello che voglio dire è che non c'entrano le nozze. Io ho sposato mio marito quando nostro figlio aveva già 8 anni: forse prima delle nozze le figlie di mio marito non erano le 'half-sisters' di mio figlio?


----------



## alicip

london calling said:


> Le definizioni sono giuste. Quello che voglio dire è che non c'entrano le nozze. Io ho sposato mio marito quando nostro figlio aveva già 8 anni: forse prima delle nozze le figlie di mio marito non erano le 'half-sisters' di mio figlio?



LC, ma certo che erano le "half-sisters" di Alex anche prima delle nozze. Anzi, ti dirò di più. Ho letto una storia che letteralmente mi ha fatto piangere - eccola qui:
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AmericanFamily/story?id=128258&page=1#.Ud2Kjm2BbNo
Detto ciò, non mi rimane altro da dire che: "May you and your family be blessed!" e grazie infinite per il tuo prezioso contributo. Buona serata.


----------



## alicip

Buongiorno a tutti. Come promesso ieri, sono tornato per cercare di fornire una spiegazione dettagliata a riguardo. 
C’è  da premettere che le terminologie italiana e anglosassone non sono  sovrapponibili e corrispondenti in modo “biunivoco”, perché la nozione  stessa di parentela varia nelle due culture, e talvolta anche da Stato a  Stato.

 Ciò premesso, se la terminologia anglosassone è molto minuziosa e conosce i due diversi termini “step-relatives” e  “half-relatives” (per  la verità, in casi in cui la consanguineità è più spinta, si parla anche  di “3/4 siblings”), quella italiana non distingue i consanguinei dai  non consanguinei nell’ambito della parentela acquisita a seguito di  seconde nozze.  In italiano, infatti, si parla sempre di fratelli o sorelle “acquisiti”  (o, quando tali termini non erano giudicati “politically incorrect”  come giustamente sono adesso, di “sorellastre” e “fratellastri”), sia  che si tratti di “half-siblings”, sia che si tratti  di “step-siblings”.

 I migliori dizionari bilingue, infatti, traducono  esattamente (e quindi erroneamente con i termini "fratellastro" e "sorellastra") allo stesso modo i termini diversi (e che alludono a realtà  indubbiamente diverse dal punto di vista del “vincolo di sangue”)  “half-brother”  (o “half-sister”) e “stepbrother” (o “stepsister”). Solo in alcuni di questi dizionari si incontrano traduzioni diverse di questi termini e cioè:
stepbrother = fratello acquisito
half-brother = fratellastro
stepsister = sorella acquisita
half-sister = sorellastra

 Se  quindi il testo da tradurre distingue tra “step-relatives” e  “half-relatives”, perché rispecchia una cultura che ha attribuito alle  percentuali di commistione di sangue un’importanza tale da arrivare a  coniare termini quali  ¾ siblings, in italiano non vi è modo di distinguere i due concetti con  dei traducenti appositi, e l’unica soluzione è quella di tradurre nel  modo da me proposto (“parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze”) inserendo  eventualmente, se il contesto lo richiede (in  pratica, solo se a tale differenza sono ricollegati effetti giuridici  diversi), delle note a piè pagina per spiegare la differenza tra le due  categorie di "parentela acquisita a seguito di seconde nozze".


Quanto  alla lingua italiana, che non ci aiuta molto in questo contesto, si spera in una evoluzione. Per ora i fratelli che  condividono entrambi i genitori sono detti fratelli carnali, germani o  bilaterali. I fratelli che hanno un solo genitore in comune sono detti  unilaterali. Nello specifico, se i fratelli condividono solo il padre si dicono consanguinei, se condividono solo la madre uterini. 

Nonostante ciò, recentissime disposizioni  in  materia  di  riconoscimento  dei  figli   naturali vengono a complicare la vita del traduttore. Infatti, con l’entrata  in vigore (dal 01/01/2013) della legge n. 219/2012 è stata eliminata ogni differenza tra  figli legittimi e naturali rispettivamente quelli nati dal matrimonio e  fuori dal matrimonio. Si può ora parlare solo di figli, figli che hanno  finalmente pari diritti. Anche se questa è una cosa meravigliosa per tutti noi e per i nostri figli, rende molto difficile la traduzione dei termini "half-relatives" e "step-relatives". Di conseguenza, se il contesto lo richiede e per facilitare la loro traduzione, questi termini si dovrebbero "scomporre". 
Per essere precisi, la traduzione dei termini inglesi "half-brother" e "half-sister" dovrebbe essere quanto segue (si noti che questi sono parenti consanguinei nati sia dal matrimonio sia fuori dal matrimonio; la legge italiana non fa più alcuna differenza tra  figli legittimi e naturali rispettivamente quelli nati dal matrimonio e  fuori dal matrimonio):
half-brother = fratello unilaterale; fratellastro
1. se i fratelli condividono solo il padre = fratello consanguineo
2. se i fratelli condividono solo la madre = fratello uterino
half-sister = sorella unilaterale; sorellastra
1. se le sorelle condividono solo il padre = sorella consanguinea
2. se le sorelle condividono solo la madre = sorella uterina

La traduzione dei termini inglesi "stepbrother" e "stepsister" dovrebbe essere quanto segue (si noti che non v'è alcun legame di sangue e che il termine "step" indica il fatto che tali persone "are related by virtue of a remarriage (as of a parent) and not by blood"):
stepbrother = fratello acquisito in seguito a seconde nozze
stepsister = sorella acquisita in seguito a seconde nozze

Tornando alla mia "teoria" secondo la quale "step-relatives" e "half-relatives" si possono tradurre entrambi con “parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze”, e alla luce delle ulteriori ricerche da me svolte, vorrei scusarmi con tutti voi e apportare delle correzioni quanto segue:
*1. il termine "half-relatives" si può tradurre con "parenti unilaterali" 
2. il termine "step-relatives" in un contesto generico si può tradurre con "parenti acquisiti in seconde nozze"; in altri contesti risulta intraducibile in quanto la lingua italiana non ha ancora coniato un equivalente*

*3. se il contesto lo richiede, si dovrebbero inserire delle note a piè pagina per spiegare la differenza tra i vari gradi di parentela o affinità *

Fonti:
http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Consanguinity
http://definitions.uslegal.com/h/half-blood/
http://www.differencebetween.net/mi...nce-between-step-siblings-and-half-sibilings/
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1655013
http://www.simone.it/cgi-local/Codici/newart.cgi?581,2,241,2,1311,2,0
http://freeforumzone.leonardo.it/lofi/LA-SUCCESSIONE/D3794017.html


Grazie per la vostra pazienza. Buona giornata.


----------



## Passante

Non vorrei riaprire le danze, quindi mi scuso in anticipo per l'aggiunta, ma nel caso di fratellastri e sorellastre uso e ho sentito usare *fratelli di secondo letto* (seconde nozze lo uso per i parenti acquisiti sinceramente) per evitare il negativo di -astro -astra, mentre gli altri che non hanno il mio stesso sangue li chiamo semplicemente acquisiti. 
Vi risulta sta cosa *del primo e secondo letto* o è un uso solo regionale/locale?


----------



## alicip

Passante said:


> Non vorrei riaprire le danze, quindi mi scuso in anticipo per l'aggiunta, ma nel caso di fratellastri e sorellastre uso e ho sentito usare *fratelli di secondo letto* (seconde nozze lo uso per i parenti acquisiti sinceramente) per evitare il negativo di -astro -astra, mentre gli altri che non hanno il mio stesso sangue li chiamo semplicemente acquisiti.
> Vi risulta sta cosa *del primo e secondo letto* o è un uso solo regionale/locale?


L'ho sentita e l'ho letta pochissime volte. Anche su Google si trovano pochissimi risultati. Detto ciò, per me e per i miei amici traduttori e avvocati (Roma e Lazio), i "fratellastri" e le "sorellastre" sono e rimangono *"fratelli/sorelle unilaterali"* (cioè nati nel matrimonio o fuori dal matrimonio, che hanno in comune solo il padre (detti consanguinei) o solo la madre (detti uterini)).


----------



## london calling

Passante said:


> Vi risulta sta cosa *del primo e secondo letto* o è un uso solo regionale/locale?


Da queste parti è d'uso comune.


----------



## curiosone

Quindi vediamo se ho capito bene l'italiano: 

I fratelli adottivi (di prime nozze) di mio fratello sono i fratelli acquisiti (non consanguinei) dei figli (di primo letto) di mia cognata, e il il quinto figlio della famiglia ricostruita - ovvero il terzo figlio (di secondo letto) di entrambi i genitori (in seconde nozze) - è il figlio e fratello di tutti _[gasp]_, o (più specificamente) il fratello unilaterale uterino dei figli di mia cognata, e il fratello unilaterale acquisito (o dovrei dire adottivo?  in quanto non consanguineo) dei 2 fratelli acquisiti/adottivi (che però sono figli/fratelli a tutti gli effetti). 

E infatti al matrimonio di questo fratello/figlio di tutti (un mese fa), ha voluto ricordare i suoi 6 nonni (i genitori di entrambi i suoi genitori, nonché i nonni acquisiti unilateralmente (ma non consanguinei) ovvero i suoceri di prime nozze di mio fratello.  Ed essendo tutti morti (sia i nonni che la mamma adottiva di prime nozze che il padre dei fratelli unilaterali uterini sempre di prime nozze/letto) ha voluto invitare gli zii unilaterali adottivi/acquisiti (ma non consanguinei di nessuno, a questo punto!) ovvero i cognati di prime nozze di mio fratello.  _[gulp]
_
_
Personalmente preferisco "famiglia allargata" piuttosto che "famiglia ricostruita" - anche perché nel caso specifico non c'è stato nessun divorzio ma due vedovanze - ma m'inchino davanti agli avvocati.

[And at this point the men in white coats came and took me away in a straitjacket, babbling incoherently] _


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> _Personalmente preferisco "famiglia allargata" piuttosto che "famiglia ricostruita" - anche perché nel caso specifico non c'è stato nessun divorzio ma due vedovanze - ma m'inchino davanti agli avvocati._


La _famiglia allargata _(extended family) è per così dire l'opposto della _famiglia nucleare _(nuclear family). La _famiglia ricostituita/ricomposta _è la stepfamily. Non sono termini coniati in ambito giuridico 

(Mi chiedo come si sia arrivati a discutere di tutte le parentele possibili e immaginabili ad esclusione degli in-laws, dove casca l'asino )


----------



## alicip

curiosone said:


> Quindi vediamo se ho capito bene l'italiano:
> 
> I fratelli adottivi (di prime nozze) di mio fratello sono i fratelli acquisiti (non consanguinei) dei figli (di primo letto) di mia cognata, e il il quinto figlio della famiglia ricostruita - ovvero il terzo figlio (di secondo letto) di entrambi i genitori (in seconde nozze) - è il figlio e fratello di tutti _[gasp]_, o (più specificamente) il fratello unilaterale uterino dei figli di mia cognata, e il fratello unilaterale acquisito (o dovrei dire adottivo?  in quanto non consanguineo) dei 2 fratelli acquisiti/adottivi (che però sono figli/fratelli a tutti gli effetti).
> 
> E infatti al matrimonio di questo fratello/figlio di tutti (un mese fa), ha voluto ricordare i suoi 6 nonni (i genitori di entrambi i suoi genitori, nonché i nonni acquisiti unilateralmente (ma non consanguinei) ovvero i suoceri di prime nozze di mio fratello.  Ed essendo tutti morti (sia i nonni che la mamma adottiva di prime nozze che il padre dei fratelli unilaterali uterini sempre di prime nozze/letto) ha voluto invitare gli zii unilaterali adottivi/acquisiti (ma non consanguinei di nessuno, a questo punto!) ovvero i cognati di prime nozze di mio fratello.  _[gulp]
> _
> _
> Personalmente preferisco "famiglia allargata" piuttosto che "famiglia ricostruita" - anche perché nel caso specifico non c'è stato nessun divorzio ma due vedovanze - ma m'inchino davanti agli avvocati.
> 
> [And at this point the men in white coats came and took me away in a straitjacket, babbling incoherently] _



Ciao curio. 
La faccenda è molto più intricata di quanto noi potessimo pensare. 
Cerchiamo di ricapitolare: 
I fratelli che condividono entrambi i genitori sono detti fratelli carnali, germani o bilaterali.
In inglese: brothers, sisters

 I fratelli che hanno un solo genitore (nati dalla stessa madre o dallo stesso padre; imparentati attraverso il legame di sangue) in comune sono detti  unilaterali. Nello specifico, se i fratelli condividono solo il padre si  dicono consanguinei, se condividono solo la madre uterini.
In inglese: half-brothers, half-sisters

 Due fratelli si dicono adottivi quando sono stati adottati dalla  medesima coppia adottante ma hanno diversi genitori biologici, oppure  quando uno è figlio biologico dei genitori adottanti dell'altro.
Dal Treccani:
_fratello_ _di adozione_ o _adottivo_ = quando il rapporto di fratellanza si crea in seguito a un atto di adozione
In inglese: adopted brothers/sisters
In the USA: 
Adoption means the legal act of permanently placing a child with a  parent or parents other than the birth parents. Adoption results in the  severing of the parental responsibilities and rights of the biological  parents and the placing of those responsibilities and rights onto the  adoptive parents. After the finalization of an adoption, there is no  legal difference between biological and adopted children.
In Italia:
La legge n. 219/2012 (che ora riconosce pienamente i rapporti di  parentela tra i figli naturali e i parenti dei loro genitori) sancisce la totale eliminazione  di ogni differenza tra figli legittimi, naturali e adottivi.

Si parla erroneamente di fratellastri anche quando uno dei genitori  dell'uno ha sposato uno dei genitori dell'altro: in realtà in questo  caso gli individui non sono parenti quindi non sono in alcun modo  paragonabili a 'fratelli' né 'fratellastri' in quanto anche per essere  soltanto fratellastri, e quindi comunque parenti, bisogna condividere  almeno un genitore.
In inglese: stepbrothers, stepsisters


Detto ciò, bisognerebbe aggiungere che gli aspetti legali e giuridici riguardanti la famiglia e la parentela sono molto complessi e delle volte anche molto assurdi e/o contraddittori. Infatti, le leggi e le normative in materia di successione, immigrazione, filiazione, adozione, matrimonio, incesto (per ricordare solo alcune) sono talmente complesse e complicate (e anche in continuo cambiamento) che bisogna chiedere l'aiuto di un avvocato specializzato per essere sicuri di chi siamo e per capire che diritti, obblighi, doveri, ruoli, ecc. abbiamo in un paese o Stato.

Morale della favola (mia opinione personale): In questo mondo così bello, siamo tutti fratelli e sorelle - una grande "*famiglia allargata"* (anche a me piace questo termine) - ma penso che...we should seek legal advice locally as laws differ from country to country (la legge non è uguale per tutti, come dicono loro), and in some countries, from State to State. 

P.S. - anch'io sono divorziato, ho un bellissimo figlio dal primo matrimonio e sto per risposarmi con una bellissima donna che ha 4 fratelli e sorelle di cui 2 sono germani (nati dagli stessi genitori, cioè da sua madre e suo padre) e 2 uterini (nati da sua madre e un altro uomo che sfortunatamente è morto in età molto giovane), i quali a loro volta hanno figli naturali, legittimi e adottivi (e chi ne ha più ne metta)...visto che per noi sono tutti "i nostri cari", anche noi al nostro matrimonio inviteremo tutti...


----------

